

Developer suspends client's website due to non-payment - jmlacroix
http://bsglogistics.co.uk

======
nodata
Well it's kind of the fault of the web developer too: everyone knows to charge
an amount up front.

Also, did the developer go through the small claims court? It's quick and
cheap.

